# Cajun Chicken Spaghetti



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I grew up eating Steens syrup as a kid...for desert we had 100% cane syrup with butter mashed together with a fork and then spread on French bread or rolls. This recipe calls for cane syrup in the sauce. I will report back with details on how it all came out.I found this recipe from another site and it was put together a little different from most that I have made...giving it a try,,, Click link below for video.

Cajun Style Chicken Spaghetti
A favorite family supper when I was growing up, was Chicken Spaghetti. I know when ya think of Cajun food, this aint the first thing ya think of. Cajuns are resourceful, and when I was a kid, we had chickens, and pasta was very cheap. Tomatoes and peppers, etc. were from our yard, too, so this meal was a family favorite and very cheap to make. The area I grew up in, this dish was often brought to church dinners, family gatherings and such. My mother made her version that was very popular among friends and family, and was often requested. Here is how she made it.
The recipe:
Cajun-Style (wheat and gluten free) Chicken Spaghetti

3-4 lbs of chicken (we used thighs)
2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce (Lea and Perrins is gluten free)
1 tablespoon Crystal Hot Sauce (most any 'GF' hot sauce will do)
2 tablespoons of oil
3 cups chopped onions
1/2 lb of smoked sausage
1- 7 oz. can mushroom pieces, drained
1- 10 oz. can original Rotel diced tomato with green chilies (do not drain)
1 can Hunts diced tomato (do not drain)
1/2 cup of Heinz catsup
1 tablespoon of Steen's Cane Syrup
1 bell pepper chopped
6 garlic cloves smashed and chopped
(That's all for the sauce. For the spaghetti part, we used about a pound of Gluten Free Pasta. Schar's was the choice of the day.)
In a bowl, season the chicken with the Cajun seasoning, Crystal hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce. Brown the chicken in the oil till it is browned on both sides and about half-way cooked, for around 15 minutes. Remove the chicken from the pot, then add the onions and sausage to the pot and brown them for 10 minutes or so till they tender and translucent. Add the mushrooms, garlic, and both cans of tomatoes and cook them down till they have completely reduced and begin to caramelize, stirring frequently. Add approximately a quart of water to build the sauce, then add 1/2 cup ketchup and a tablespoon Steen's Cane Syrup, and the bell pepper. At this point, return the chicken to the pot and simmer for half an hour while you prepare the pasta. 
We used 1 lb of Schar Gluten free pasta. (One package, plus enough of another pkg. to make about a lb.) This is one of the best pastas we have found so far. We cooked it in water until it was half done, then drained it and added it to the sauce, where it could continue cooking.

Here is our instructional video, in case ya get kinda confused about the products, etc.

http://theroundrobincajuncountrycooking.blogspot.com/2014/03/cajun-style-chicken-spaghetti.html


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Man, that looks like a winner!


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been looking for Steen's syrup for a long time. Where can I buy some?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Just about any place*

K-Rogers......Food Town.......HEB......


----------

